# I'm Looking for Recommendations for a switch stand



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking at instaling a couple of switches and like the looks of the Harp Switch Stand.  I see Ozark has them.  Anyone know who else might sell these or has other recommendations on something similar?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what a harp stand is, but here is a link to a picture of a Sunset Valley switch stand that is very nice:

http://www.svrronline.com/images/ssvr28.JPG

They also make ground throws.

There are some very nice European manufacturers too, such as Reppingen or FGB, but I assumed that you wanted the N/A type?  If not, let me know and I'll dig up some links to them for you.

Keith


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, yes this is along the lines of what I was looking for, very nice, thanks for the link!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 02/21/2008 10:34 AM
I'm looking at instaling a couple of switches and like the looks of the Harp Switch Stand.  I see Ozark has them.  Anyone know who else might sell these or has other recommendations on something similar?


Jim, 

I used the Llagas switch stands sold by C&OCRY: www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc.

The link from Keith, and those from C&OCRY are not Harp switch stands.  Here's a real harp, at the EBT:
gold.mylargescale.com/PeteThornton/Trackbits/prototype/ebt-3way-stub-pt-photo.jpg

Rog has some very scale-looking models on his outdoor layout, though I'm not sure where he got them,  I did find a new supplier:  Grants Pass and Pacific Railroad selling a true 'Harp' stand.

_However, let me tell you I preferred the low-lying Tenmille throws.  The tall switch stands got tangled by the garden hose when I watered the plants! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif_


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the SVRR ground throws. Kept banging into the ones that stick up, and breaking them. Jerry


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
If your really looking for harp switch stands you won't find any that are better than the ones by Allan at Grants Pass & Pacific.
Some cleaning and assembly is required but he supplies all parts necessary including the drill bit.

You are aware that a harp stand is reverse signaling to most type stands, therefore requires a reverse throw rod action.  No big deal, and Allan 
supplies full instructions for the installation of the reverse rod.  This is a prototypical situation used by many small backwoods/shortline railroads.

Your right nothing looks better than a harp,  but on the ground installation does make them very vulnerable as has been stated.  

Good luck.
Rick


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a How-to on my web page.....










How to make a simple inexpensive switch stand....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks gents, these are great links just what I was looking for! Dean, checked out your site, great info, I've got it book marked


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,


Here is the link for the Grants Pass harps:  http://www.grantspassandpacificrailroad.com/prod01.htm

Hartford Products also makes a brass harp stand.  The link to it is: http://www.hartfordpr.com/ 
I have a few of the Hartford I bought from Bob a few years ago but never assembled.  But they look very sturdy if assembled correctly.

Hope this helps.


----------

